# Juicepal Is this stuff a scam ?



## Jskiing (Oct 6, 2021)

I have been taking Juicepal 25 for a week expecting to get a boost but worried about water gain. I really haven't gained anything and no water weight. I do see a pump when working out and maybe a little stronger. Is this stuff just a herbal supplement or a scam ?? Anyone else using this stuff


----------



## Send0 (Oct 6, 2021)

Should've used juice buddy. I have heard that juice companion is also good.


This is a joke. I know nothing of juicepal.


----------



## flenser (Oct 6, 2021)

Sounds like a scam to me. You should introduce yourself and stick around. Advice from friends will get you better gains than advice from drug dealers.


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 6, 2021)

Jskiing said:


> I have been taking Juicepal 25 for a week expecting to get a boost but worried about water gain. I really haven't gained anything and no water weight. I do see a pump when working out and maybe a little stronger. Is this stuff just a herbal supplement or a scam ?? Anyone else using this stuff



What are you taking and what’s your diet like ? Are you fat ??? Bc if you are fat and have shit diet and training your not gonna see much . 

 Also are you sure you ordered from the real Jp?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Should've used juice buddy. I have heard that juice companion is also good.
> 
> 
> This is a joke. I know nothing of juicepal.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 6, 2021)

Bolthouse




__





						100% Pomegranate - Bolthouse Farms
					

Carrots, smoothies, juices and dressings to be reckoned with.




					www.bolthouse.com


----------



## Jskiing (Oct 6, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> What are you taking and what’s your diet like ? Are you fat ??? Bc if you are fat and have shit diet and training your not gonna see much .
> 
> Also are you sure you ordered from the real Jp?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Received it from a friends trainer. Diet is pretty clean, low carb.


----------



## Jskiing (Oct 6, 2021)

flenser said:


> Sounds like a scam to me. You should introduce yourself and stick around. Advice from friends will get you better gains than advice from drug dealers.


That's why I'm here, not looking to do a whole lot of stuff just want to get some of my size back on. I'm 57 and I used to do reps (natural) at 350 bench. I would just like to be able to lift 350 again. LOL


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 6, 2021)

Jskiing said:


> Received it from a friends trainer. Diet is pretty clean, low carb.



What are you taking ??? Have you gotten blood work done and are you taking any other medications ? I use Jp and I have tested the gear and gotten blood work done on it amd it all has come back positive . If you are taking any kind of mental health medications from my experience this can significantly Fuck with your gains and how you feel . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2021)

My god again?
Here are a few threads for you to review OP.
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/juicepal-okeedoked-me.27943/post-603323





__





						Juicepal
					

So a buddy of mine tells me he has new source . So I place a small order . It comes today and it’s mf juicepal.  I’m pretty sure this is bs you can just buy off a website .  Anyone ever hear of it . I’ve googled it but not much on it.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Should've used juice buddy. I have heard that juice companion is also good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't know any better that shady bitch JP is trying to get people to check him out. He did the same BS on meso and then came talking shit when people starting ripping on him.
JP, just post up in the right section, quit being a shady bitch.


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 6, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> If I didn't know any better that shady bitch JP is trying to get people to check him out. He did the same BS on meso and then came talking shit when people starting ripping on him.
> JP, just post up in the right section, quit being a shady bitch.



Why you say he’s being shady lol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jskiing (Oct 6, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> What are you taking ??? Have you gotten blood work done and are you taking any other medications ? I use Jp and I have tested the gear and gotten blood work done on it amd it all has come back positive . If you are taking any kind of mental health medications from my experience this can significantly Fuck with your gains and how you feel .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right now just the juicepal  dianabol 25 and a weekly testosterone shot. I had been taking 25g a day and 50g on work out days. Not testing right now


----------



## Jskiing (Oct 6, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Why you say he’s being shady lol?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like this stuff should hit harder, may be just my ignorance.


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 6, 2021)

Jskiing said:


> Seems like this stuff should hit harder, may be just my ignorance.



Bro what are you taking ??? Amd what are you comparing it to ? Have you rungear before ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 6, 2021)

Jskiing said:


> Right now just the juicepal dianabol 25 and a weekly testosterone shot. I had been taking 25g a day and 50g on work out days. Not testing right now



A weekly shot of how much ? And I hope you mean 25mg of dbol lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Why you say he’s being shady lol?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like a lot of JP posts in this forum lately is all.  I pair that with his past and most recent shadiness with the Sponx smoke screen BS. I know your experience is good so keep doing what is working for you.
The guy comes across as super shady.  Just my opinion but I'm not alone.


----------



## Jskiing (Oct 6, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> A weekly shot of how much ? And I hope you mean 25mg of dbol lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100mg test.  and yes they are 25mg capsules dbol


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2021)

Jskiing said:


> 100mg test.  and yes they are 25mg capsules dbol


So do like Sponx, post samples you will send to Jano for testing and tell everyone what your samples are including the dbol 25 mg and also send him a picture showing the container you are putting the dbol in.

Then, ship it but to a middle man (JuicePal) who will ship to Jano.

After "your" shipment reaches Jano in a month and a half and Jano posts good results, tell everyone you are a poor responder and you don't know how to take dbol or test bloods or ship anything for that matter.

Also backtrack and say you never sent to a middle man and sent directly to Jano. Show alleged emails with JuicePal proving you sent straight to Jano.

Do all of this and maybe you get a 3K offer like Sponx did.
Not shady at all.


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 6, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> So do like Sponx, post samples you will send to Jano for testing and tell everyone what your samples are including the dbol 25 mg and also send him a picture showing the container you are putting the dbol in.
> 
> Then, ship it but to a middle man (JuicePal) who will ship to Jano.
> 
> ...



Why would he send the samples to Jp instead of jano himself . When I sent samples I sent them right to jano .  When I sent samples it took a few days to get results . I think like 2 days after the samples were received . Maybe even 1 day I can’t remember exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Why would he send the samples to Jp instead of jano himself . When I sent samples I sent them right to jano .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly.  There was clearly some fuckery going on in that thread and then backtracking. That's why I call it a smokescreen.
Many of you guys over there ate it up and were like, glad we cleared that up, JP is the best ever.
I think you guys got duped at least in that instance.
The stuff you got is good and you confirmed it yourself, so you have no reason to believe otherwise.
The Sponx smokescreen is something different.
It would seem to me JuicePal has some inconsistencies in batches and service from everything I have seen. You haven't experienced this yet so I get your viewpoint.


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 6, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Exactly. There was clearly some fuckery going on in that thread and then backtracking. That's why I call it a smokescreen.
> Many of you guys over there ate it up and were like, glad we cleared that up, JP is the best ever.
> I think you guys got duped at least in that instance.
> The stuff you got is good and you confirmed it yourself, so you have no reason to believe otherwise.
> ...



Yes I was skeptical at first myself . B it after I did the jano tests and blood work the proof was there . I just had blood done again on Monday amd I’m on Jp test cyp now . If it’s messed up I’ll post it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscured78 (Oct 6, 2021)

Lifter has a hard on for JP for whatever reason and tho in the thread he is referencing the OP was very unclear with a lot of what he said but I don’t think it was intentional. In the end all things were cleared up and explained. Gear tested right.
Read the entire thread for yourself and come to your own conclusions and not take lifter’s cliff notes as the facts….


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> Lifter has a hard on for JP for whatever reason and tho in the thread he is referencing the OP was very unclear with a lot of what he said but I don’t think it was intentional. In the end all things were cleared up and explained. Gear tested right.
> Read the entire thread for yourself and come to your own conclusions and not take lifter’s cliff notes as the facts….


Yeah, I said it was my opinion after reading the entire thread. I also saw your dig at me on meso. Real nice considering I can't respond with my handle. I could respond with another handle but I let it go.

I'm calling it like I see it. Sure I think ASF is a shit board. I think JuicePal is shady. JP is on more boards than just ASF so me calling them out isn't directly tied to my disgust of ASF as you assumed in your "cliff notes" on meso.  My post on meso was simply saying many idiots on ASF were praising a shitty test score in the beginning before the smokescreen even began and my post title had nothing to do with you brah.

Don't worry brah, we have different opinions on that smokescreen and I don't hold that against you. You say I have a hard on for JP, I could say the same thing about you.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 7, 2021)

Lifter, thx for that info on how some conduct their testing and your thoughts on JP.
Good to read (for a change) how some perceive a lab, where on some forums, its just vendor butt-kissing (without any real bloods) or anything else to back it. (Like 'going by feel'), etc...


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 7, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Lifter, thx for that info on how some conduct their testing and your thoughts on JP.
> Good to read (for a change) how some perceive a lab, where on some forums, its just vendor butt-kissing (without any real bloods) or anything else to back it. (Like 'going by feel'), etc...



Except there are blood tests and jano results to back it up lol .


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 7, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Except there are blood tests and jano results to back it up lol .
> 
> 
> Not saying there isn't. But have read many where inconsistent...


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 7, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> No saying there isnt. But have read many where inconsistent...



Where ? I want to see. The stuff posted earlier in this thread is ok’d news I’ve seen that before .


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

janoshik is a trusted source for testing for Canadians……………lol I’m missing something. Here


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Except there are blood tests and jano results to back it up lol .


Yo what am I missing here? Is someone saying. They have some proof janoshik gives fake labs back?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 7, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> janoshik is a trusted source for testing for Canadians……………lol I’m missing something. Here


Yeah he's used by a lot of people, but he's been caught faking results before.

It wouldn't be unbelievable that he would have a deal with the more popular brewers to fudge the numbers in their favor if he ever recognized the gear getting sent in.

He offers a great service to the community, but scrutiny and skepticism are good qualities to have in this hobby


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 7, 2021)

He just seems to popular to me to get away with faking gear . I can tell you that if my tests came back off I’d be the first to put it on blast .


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Yeah he's used by a lot of people, but he's been caught faking results before.
> 
> It wouldn't be unbelievable that he would have a deal with the more popular brewers to fudge the numbers in their favor if he ever recognized the gear getting sent in.
> 
> He offers a great service to the community, but scrutiny and skepticism are good qualities to have in this hobby


Good to know I’ve never even heard anyone say this before but I’ve also taken they’re word and not sent it to him my self……and everyone who said he’s the best is a lab owner or has a share in it………..anyone else I can use? I’ll send a vial of growth within the week send the original janoshik paperwork for these kits and another testing party and we’ll put this rumour to rest or not🤷‍♂️


----------



## TomJ (Oct 7, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Good
> To know I’ve never even heard anyone say this before but I’ve also taken they’re word and not sent it to him my self……and everyone who said he’s the best is a lab owner or has a share in it………..anyone else I can use? I’ll send a vial of growth within the week send the original janoshik paperwork for these kits and another testing party and we’ll put this rumour to rest or not


I'm not saying nobody should use jano. Like I said he's a great resource to the community.
I have stuff on the way to him now. I'm just saying we can't blindly trust anyone. 

There was a whole mess of drama behind him falsifying results you can find on meso, I don't really fully understand the whole story. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

I’m not taking either side but I’ve bought a lot of stuff from the same source he doesn't know anyone here were in a different country this is a very blind test I don’t give a shit about making any type issue for the tester or checking janoshik I just wanna see if my shit is what it’s supposed to be and I’ll email to a trusted mod. The results so he can say bogus or not on my end.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 7, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> I’m not taking either side but I’ve bought a lot of stuff from the same source he dosent know anyone here were in a diffrent country this is a very blind test I don’t give a shit about making any type issue for the tester or checking janoshik I just wanna see if my shit is what it’s supposed
> To be and I’ll email to a trusted mod
> The results so he can say bogus or not on my end


I would trust Jano with actual blind tests for whatever my opinion is worth


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> I’m not taking either side but I’ve bought a lot of stuff from the same source he dosent know anyone here were in a diffrent country this is a very blind test I don’t give a shit about making any type issue for the tester or checking janoshik I just wanna see if my shit is what it’s supposed
> To be and I’ll email to a trusted mod
> The results so he can say bogus or not on my end


Agree with @TomJ
I'm not outing Jano.  Jano did have issues in the past but seems to have corrected himself and he is relied upon by many now.
JP is the SUS one in this scenario and this Sponx guy IMO.
Sponx posted bad bloods that he thought were good bloods believing he was doing JP a favor by posting.
When it was pointed out the bloods were bad, JP got involved, Sponx got offered 3K to test with Jano and the smokescreen went from there. Vagueness on testing protocol, nearly two months to send samples to Jano that he posted a picture of so everyone would know the identity of each item and the concentration; initially saying he sent to a middle man and not Jano, then backtracking and saying no, he sent to Jano, etc... etc.. etc..
SUS

What I think happened is that Sponx sent samples JP, JP swapped and sent samples to Jano and then the two covered it up with their smokescreen emails to each other (sponx to JP) to convince everyone that Sponx sent straight to Jano.
Why did it take nearly 2 months to get to Jano? USPS probably, nothing to do with samples going to a middle man first, lol.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Agree with @TomJ
> I'm not outing Jano.  Jano did have issues in the past but seems to have corrected himself and he is relied upon by many now.
> JP is the SUS one in this scenario and this Sponx guy IMO.
> Sponx posted bad bloods that he thought were good bloods believing he was doing JP a favor by posting.
> ...


Ok I see.


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Agree with @TomJ
> I'm not outing Jano. Jano did have issues in the past but seems to have corrected himself and he is relied upon by many now.
> JP is the SUS one in this scenario and this Sponx guy IMO.
> Sponx posted bad bloods that he thought were good bloods believing he was doing JP a favor by posting.
> ...



If the samples were sent during Covid maybe they could take that long to get there . I sent some samples like 2 months ago and it took like 2 weeks to get there after sitting at customs for a while . But once jano got samples I got results back in like 24/48 hours .


----------



## Capthowdy (Oct 7, 2021)

These were my levels on 500mg Jp test cyp . I got another blood test b4 I lowered to my trt dose . I’m just waiting for results.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

send me his info please I’m gonna find out what going on with my growth. I think good! A few hundred to be positive let’s do it and I’ll and I’ll send both copies to a moderator


----------



## TomJ (Oct 8, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> send me his info please I’m gonna find out what going on with my growth. I think good! A few hundred to be positive let’s do it and I’ll and I’ll send both copies to a moderator








						Janoshik Chemical Analysis Service
					

Has anybody here used janoshik's services? There are so many underground labs out there a testing service such as Janoshik or the one Millard runs (anabolic lab I believe)  may provide some level of quality control for the source.   I do have some concerns one of the testing companies could be a...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Karl (Dec 27, 2021)

Word on the street is Juicepal was busted. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2021)

Karl said:


> Word on the street is Juicepal was busted. Can anybody confirm?


Been hearing that too. Regardless they were shady. Stay away.


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 27, 2021)

Karl said:


> Word on the street is Juicepal was busted. Can anybody confirm?


It appears that way. If he doesn’t make an appearance soon after the New Year sadly I’ll believe that’s true. One of the best around.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> It appears that way. If he doesn’t make an appearance soon after the New Year sadly I’ll believe that’s true. One of the best around.


If it is true, @biggerben692000 called it a while back when the rep was acting all cocky on meso, that and the pics of the cars, etc.....
BB69 kept saying it was just a matter of time.

Pretty much a similar reason why that RAT owner at ASF has heat on him and LE trying to jam him up all the time.  That idiot likes to brag about material possessions and how much money he has, well, guess what, gov wants their share especially from fools who brag about their illegal dealings.


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> If it is true, @biggerben692000 called it a while back when the rep was acting all cocky on meso, that and the pics of the cars, etc.....
> BB69 kept saying it was just a matter of time.
> 
> Pretty much a similar reason why that RAT owner at ASF has heat on him and LE trying to jam him up all the time.  That idiot likes to brag about material possessions and how much money he has, well, guess what, gov wants their share especially from fools who brag about their illegal dealings.


Can say I agree with everything he’s said or did  or allegedly said or did, but his gear was always as label claims which to me is the most important thing.  
I don’t think that was his rep on meso, that was him.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2021)

So JuicePal got squeeeeeeeeeezed?

Sorry. I had to. I’ll go now. Bye.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 28, 2021)

Was this the thread on ASF that some referenced?


```
http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com/threads/117394-Jpal
```


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2021)

How long has the big red box that says “if you haven’t received an email from us in 72 hours” been up on the jpal website?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 28, 2021)

I've been traveling for the holidays so I haven't been in touch with folks like I usually am. This is the first I've heard of this. I wickr'd a couple of people and will see what's what hopefully.

That thread at meso that I was  involved in was something I just happened to post in after seeing JP and that one member who was insulting anyone who had anything but praise for JP.

I hadn't heard much about JP in some time. I was told by a friend of mine who is also a staff on a couple of solid boards that he was looking into JP and how he might have been involved in some way with the extorting of different board owners when all that chaos was going on. He felt JP was not a good guy.

If you google juicepal and GH15 you will see an over the top JP posting the names and addresses of people who had been receivers for GH15. JP claims he was scammed out of $15k by GH15 and he was on a mission to have him taken down by LE. 

I checked out JP's site where he has 2 different menus. He had a sale with great prices going on but the gear was shipping from EU. Then he had his list for gear shipped inside the USA where prices weren't as impressive.

Does anyone know if JP...the guy behind JP....is located here in the USA? I was under the impression he was located outside the USA? As open as he is I guess I expected him to be in EU or someplace outside the USA?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 28, 2021)

Well, I just had it confirmed by a source I trust that juice pal is busted.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 28, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Well, I just had it confirmed by a source I trust that juice pal is busted.


So there you have it...


----------



## Cochino (Dec 28, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> So there you have it...


Thanks for reminding us of what Bigger Ben just said


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2021)

Cochino said:


> Thanks for reminding us of what Bigger Ben just said


I’m watching the ASF thread he posted too. No doubt Mindless will scurry over there “in the know”.


----------



## Cochino (Dec 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m watching the ASF thread he posted too. No doubt Mindless will scurry over there “in the know”.


Those guys over there have crooked teeth and marry their 1st cousins.


----------



## Cochino (Dec 28, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've been traveling for the holidays so I haven't been in touch with folks like I usually am. This is the first I've heard of this. I wickr'd a couple of people and will see what's what hopefully.
> 
> That thread at meso that I was  involved in was something I just happened to post in after seeing JP and that one member who was insulting anyone who had anything but praise for JP.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, judging from his past posts,  he's here and hanging with all the cool kids.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 28, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> What are you taking ??? Have you gotten blood work done and are you taking any other medications ? I use Jp and I have tested the gear and gotten blood work done on it amd it all has come back positive . If you are taking any kind of mental health medications from my experience this can significantly Fuck with your gains and how you feel .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such as which meds? Abilify? Prozac? Lamictal?


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> If it is true, @biggerben692000 called it a while back when the rep was acting all cocky on meso, that and the pics of the cars, etc.....
> BB69 kept saying it was just a matter of time.
> 
> Pretty much a similar reason why that RAT owner at ASF has heat on him and LE trying to jam him up all the time.  That idiot likes to brag about material possessions and how much money he has, well, guess what, gov wants their share especially from fools who brag about their illegal dealings.


I used to be a taxi for medium grade drug dealers and I asked one why he had been in the game so long and not been busted he broke it down real simple don't flaunt your money dont sell to kids dont sell near schools three simple rules and the ones who dont follow them all never last long.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m watching the ASF thread he posted too. No doubt Mindless will scurry over there “in the know”.


Already done deal.  

BTW @MindlessWork you had another post saying admin should take down the JuicePal subforum. He never does this with suspected busts.  He is a RAT for a reason. The guy is a bottom feeding scumbag who doesn't give two shits about members.


*MindlessWork*





Registered User




Join DateMar 2017
Posts12,231
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 11,812Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3,644Thanked in2,931 Posts
Rep Points2147483647





































> Looks like word on another forum indicates JP has been busted.





> Show me


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How long has the big red box that says “if you haven’t received an email from us in 72 hours” been up on the jpal website?


His guy in EU put that up week or so after JP went MIA. He stated somewhere he hasn’t been able to reach JP either and couldn’t say anymore than that….


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 28, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've been traveling for the holidays so I haven't been in touch with folks like I usually am. This is the first I've heard of this. I wickr'd a couple of people and will see what's what hopefully.
> 
> That thread at meso that I was  involved in was something I just happened to post in after seeing JP and that one member who was insulting anyone who had anything but praise for JP.
> 
> ...


I believe JP is stateside. His operations i. The states were going on long before he started operation in EU. 

Who knows what’s what really unless you’re part of the outfit.

Not sure about any of those extortion claims but I was a fan of what was in his vials. 

Back to drawing board for me.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 28, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> I believe JP is stateside. His operations i. The states were going on long before he started operation in EU.
> 
> Who knows what’s what really unless you’re part of the outfit.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was told that he was a guy from the USA. Very surprised at the attention he knowingly drew to himself. I'm certain the charges, once they are made known to the Community, are going to include some sort of financial charge such as money laundering or Tax evasion. Forensic accounting is something the IRS specializes in. I'm told they are very accurate and can come with in a $20 bill of what is actually owed.

JPal may be able to take the RDAP program that is offered throughout the BOP. Its Cognitive Behavior Therapy. Its to help convicts change their Criminal Thinking. He is of the Criminal Mindset. Glaringly so.

I mean, he was snubbing his nose at LE. Talking about being untouchable and showing off what he spends the proceeds of his criminal enterprise on. The agents who handled his case got to know JPal pretty well. Everything he flashed in the open is going to be seized. Everything he didn't flash is going to be seized. Its all gone.

We will see if his big name clients in Hollywood and the Top Olympia guys are going to be served up? He will be asked about them..,he spoke about them enough. If they did exist, my money says he will give them up. Reality hits harder than anything I can think of when it settles in.


----------



## Yano (Dec 28, 2021)

You guys are braver than I am on many levels , when I see or hear the name JuicePal , I think of some thing I would get for my grand kids not a place to get gear. God Bless ya's haahaah


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How long has the big red box that says “if you haven’t received an email from us in 72 hours” been up on the jpal website?


That’s been up since the 21st.

What’s absolutely mind blowing is guys were commenting they were getting reply emails and sending money to the supplied BTC address. I checked later on and these comments were all deleted. The mods said “let’s give him time to reply before we say he’s busted”.

If you ordered after the 15th which is when some guys had no contact, I sure as shit wouldn’t accept that pack.


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 28, 2021)

He knew something was about to happen as he told a few people to hold off ordering


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> That’s been up since the 21st.
> 
> What’s absolutely mind blowing is guys were commenting they were getting reply emails and sending money to the supplied BTC address. I checked later on and these comments were all deleted. The mods said “let’s give him time to reply before we say he’s busted”.
> 
> If you ordered after the 15th which is when some guys had no contact, I sure as shit wouldn’t accept that pack.


and this one of the many reasons why ASF is a shit board. Mods and certainly RAT admin do nothing to protect members when they know something is off. I've seen it play over and over many times.

Saying lets give him time to reply is bullshit.  Hell I wouldn't be surprised if RAT admin or the psycho mod have something to do with the bust if it is indeed a bust.

That sub will only be removed if and when some type of news or press release is available for any Joe Blow to see with a google search.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2021)

Yano said:


> You guys are braver than I am on many levels , when I see or hear the name JuicePal , I think of some thing I would get for my grand kids not a place to get gear. God Bless ya's haahaah
> View attachment 16634


Yup, this and the ThunderMuscle guy here. I don't know which name is worse.
What's next, Lunchbox Gear?


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> and this one of the many reasons why ASF is a shit board. Mods and certainly RAT admin do nothing to protect members when they know something is off. I've seen it play over and over many times.
> 
> Saying lets give him time to reply is bullshit.  Hell I wouldn't be surprised if RAT admin or the psycho mod have something to do with the bust if it is indeed a bust.
> 
> That sub will only be removed if and when some type of news or press release is available for any Joe Blow to see with a google search.


Idk if it’s still up now but even the members were saying “why are my comments getting deleted”?


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Yup, this and the ThunderMuscle guy here. I don't know which name is worse.
> What's next, Lunchbox Gear?


ThunderDunce is more like it lmao.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> and this one of the many reasons why ASF is a shit board. Mods and certainly RAT admin do nothing to protect members when they know something is off. I've seen it play over and over many times.
> 
> Saying lets give him time to reply is bullshit.  Hell I wouldn't be surprised if RAT admin or the psycho mod have something to do with the bust if it is indeed a bust.
> 
> That sub will only be removed if and when some type of news or press release is available for any Joe Blow to see with a google search.


I was checking out some old posts over at ASF and saw your banned handle in a thread Jswole started where he posted my meso posts about @Bigmills/cakedup being a snitch. 
Bigmills had a partner goes by @antjb1017/geargod. 

Guys were thrashing mills and antjb1017 for sourcing by pm and being rats. One member posted that he had done a lot of biz with both bigmills and antjb1017 and will be sure to look out for them. That member was Juicedup55 who is a daily poster now at ASF who is, in fact, antjb1017. He was ragging on himself?!?! 

Its really too much. I knew jswole sounded familiar to me....he was co owner of Pinnacle Labs who ripped off a bunch of founding members here back in 2012 and 13 along with Zeek! 

Jswole has several handles and released from USP Atlanta a couple of years ago after he was ratted out for his Pinnacle Gear scams. When the feds raided his place they found an illegal weed grow and a couple of guns. 

He came back a little sheepishly at first but nobody called him out for scamming guys when he was pushing Pinnacle so he went all out calling out member custom and Praetorian when he was just as filthy if not worse himself.

I'm going to have to front him off at some point.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Dec 28, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Bolthouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm take pomegranate extract before workouts and sex.  Yuge for me...


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 28, 2021)

Always learning something new..never knew Jswole220 was involved in scams. Wow never thought he'd be that bad. Ohh and antjb1017 was another pita, especially when he trolled me in PMs on M&S in the past.

You are sure a huge fount of knowledge @biggerben692000 and much respect.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I was checking out some old posts over at ASF and saw your banned handle in a thread Jswole started where he posted my meso posts about @Bigmills/cakedup being a snitch.
> Bigmills had a partner goes by @antjb1017/geargod.
> 
> Guys were thrashing mills and antjb1017 for sourcing by pm and being rats. One member posted that he had done a lot of biz with both bigmills and antjb1017 and will be sure to look out for them. That member was Juicedup55 who is a daily poster now at ASF who is, in fact, antjb1017. He was ragging on himself?!?!
> ...


Holy Shit. I did not know this about JSwole.  
Many thought he just ghosted certain places because he got a visit about an Opti order and we figured that spooked him enough. Kind of thought maybe someone set him up for that visit.

Either way, Rats give up other Rats and scumbags scam other scumbags so nothing should surprise me.

I also remember antjb handle when he was a mod I believe or at least a rep at ASF. He was pretty popular.  I think almost everyone knows about CakedUp/BigMills.

Geez, so many of these guys tied in together.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Holy Shit. I did not know this about JSwole.
> Many thought he just ghosted certain places because he got a visit about an Opti order and we figured that spooked him enough. Kind of thought maybe someone set him up for that visit.
> 
> Either way, Rats give up other Rats and scumbags scam other scumbags so nothing should surprise me.
> ...


Wasn’t caked up the guy who got busted when he passed out high on heroin at a post office with packs he was supposed to mail?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2021)

RiR0 said:


> Wasn’t caked up the guy who got busted when he passed out high on heroin at a post office with packs he was supposed to mail?


Yes, he was tied in with a few other busts too. Many guys were ratting on each other at the time.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2021)

Why is it that when ASF gets called out here, @Sherk always appears just to view. Are you ASF RAT admin's messenger @Sherk?
At least create a different handle. Christ.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Why is it that when ASF gets called out here, @Sherk always appears just to view. Are you ASF RAT admin's messenger @Sherk?
> At least create a different handle. Christ.


It’s because he secretly misses you but doesn’t know how to say it


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2021)

RiR0 said:


> It’s because he secretly misses you but doesn’t know how to say it


He was one of the better out of a group of all shit mods over there.
So in summary, yeah he sucks, but there are much worse.

@Sherk  and I went back and forth a few times and he cried to Vision for help.
Vision and HFO3 are mods at ASF and of course PureShitLabs/Z reps (@Sherk tried to look noble and removed himself as a PSL/Z rep but still banned people that talked bad about them).

Those 3 circle jerk weekly and suck each others cocks daily.
Also, HFO3 is a pussy.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> He was one of the better out of a group of all shit mods over there.
> So in summary, yeah he sucks, but there are much worse.
> 
> @Sherk  and I went back and forth a few times and he cried to Vision for help.
> ...


The main guy I can’t stand is that Gymntonic scum bag. Dante Trudel came over and got on his shit and called him out over a bunch of lies he posted. 
The one guy I do like a lot is Monte.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2021)

RiR0 said:


> The main guy I can’t stand is that Gymntonic scum bag. Dante Trudel came over and got on his shit and called him out over a bunch of lies he posted.
> The one guy I do like a lot is Monte


I can't lie, Monte is one I like although sometimes he is a bit too short but out of all of them, he seems to be the best.

Multislacking is a newer one over there and he isn't too bad.

Wes/Gymntonic has a few screws loose I think but he does try to be helpful with people and he doesn't appear to be ban happy. I'm not so sure that he intentionally lies but rather he believes lies told to him that a normal person can easily tell is bullshit. Although, he is a sales rep and tight with the RAT admin, so again, nothing shocks me anymore.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 29, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I was checking out some old posts over at ASF and saw your banned handle in a thread Jswole started where he posted my meso posts about @Bigmills/cakedup being a snitch.
> Bigmills had a partner goes by @antjb1017/geargod.
> 
> Guys were thrashing mills and antjb1017 for sourcing by pm and being rats. One member posted that he had done a lot of biz with both bigmills and antjb1017 and will be sure to look out for them. That member was Juicedup55 who is a daily poster now at ASF who is, in fact, antjb1017. He was ragging on himself?!?!
> ...


New names and new friends same scumbags for decades.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 2, 2022)

69nites said:


> New names and new friends same scumbags for decades.


Scumbags can't change their spots even if they change their names as once a scumbag always one!


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 6, 2022)

Capthowdy said:


> What are you taking ??? Have you gotten blood work done and are you taking any other medications ? I use Jp and I have tested the gear and gotten blood work done on it amd it all has come back positive . If you are taking any kind of mental health medications from my experience this can significantly Fuck with your gains and how you feel .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that true. I had a bad cycle last time around but dr had me on Zoloft. I’m off now


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 8, 2022)

I had a small order last month I totally forgot about but realized they never shipped it.  Unfortunate they got busted.

JP had good products. I used it for 2 cycles last year and had no issues.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Been hearing that too. Regardless they were shady. Stay away.


They lost juice and gorrilla. Maybr gorilla retired but who knows


----------



## oceanus98 (Jan 11, 2022)

@biggerben692000 Hear any new updates on this?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 11, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> @biggerben692000 Hear any new updates on this?


I haven't heard anything new. I'll reach out and see if there's any news or gossip going around.


----------



## rexwal (Jan 13, 2022)

JuicePal website. Its official


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 13, 2022)

rexwal said:


> JuicePal website. Its official
> 
> View attachment 17290


oh damn..


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 13, 2022)

rexwal said:


> JuicePal website. Its official
> 
> View attachment 17290


Yes now shit got real. RIP Juicepal.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 13, 2022)

He’s got a lot of issues. They may even get him for ripping off PayPal them. Jail and illegal copyright theft.


----------



## oceanus98 (Jan 13, 2022)

Looks like USPS also involved. Controlled delivery?


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 13, 2022)

Drug importation 
Drug manufacturing
Drug manufacturer with intent to distribute 
Tax evasion
Felony use of postal system
Copyright infringement 
Maybe money laundering.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 13, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> Looks like USPS also involved. Controlled delivery?


Most likely that's part of it as the postal inspector was part of the investigation.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 13, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Most likely that's part of it as the postal inspector was part of the investigation.


Geezus Captain Obvious, how do you know the Postal Inspector was part of the investigation???




It doesn’t have to be a “controlled delivery”. The Feds could have demonstrated that JuicePal used the USPS to ship all of the drugs. Simple as that.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 13, 2022)

Mindless is a genius


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 14, 2022)

rexwal said:


> JuicePal website. Its official
> 
> View attachment 17290



Look at the link to the image again. It's not tied to gov. site.


----------



## oceanus98 (Jan 14, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> Look at the link to the image again. It's not tied to gov. site.


JP’s site is now hosted inside the US with a hosting company that hosts other seized websites for the government. The nameservers are also the official government seizedwebsite nameservers. It’s seized.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 14, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> JP’s site is now hosted inside the US with a hosting company that hosts other seized websites for the government. The nameservers are also the official government seizedwebsite nameservers. It’s seized.




Thank you. You are right.


----------



## Tisatix (Jan 14, 2022)

The dea will not post that they shut down a ugl. Another source did that after pulling an exit scam. I believe it was southern compounding


----------



## verusraws (Jan 14, 2022)

They are down!


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 14, 2022)

Wonder how they found him.


----------



## Campzoe (Jan 15, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Wonder how they found him.


Def something I wonder, but then again it’s probably not extraordinarily difficult once eyes are upon you by a never ending government money supply


----------



## 69nites (Jan 15, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Wonder how they found him.


Not exactly hard when you're a domestic source with a website. Open sourcing domestically while openly talking about your specific assets and relationships. 

We find the exact personal info of scammers. Why do you think it's harder for them to find someone than us?

How'd they catch him? He's a fucking retard.


----------



## oceanus98 (Jan 15, 2022)

69nites said:


> Not exactly hard when you're a domestic source with a website. Open sourcing domestically while openly talking about your specific assets and relationships.
> 
> We find the exact personal info of scammers. Why do you think it's harder for them to find someone than us?
> 
> How'd they catch him? He's a fucking retard.


"Open sourcing domestically while openly talking about your specific assets and relationships"

Can you elaborate? What was he posting publicly?


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 15, 2022)

Apparently he was flexing his products in front of exotic cars (lambos). Claiming hollywood & mr olympias were his customers.

On ASF they said he posted a customer's info but the board caught it and deleted it.

Also ripping off PayPal logo is a pretty big deal. Maybe one of the many reasons why he got shut down.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 15, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> Apparently he was flexing his products in front of exotic cars (lambos). Claiming hollywood & mr olympias were his customers.
> 
> On ASF they said he posted a customer's info but the board caught it and deleted it.
> 
> Also ripping off PayPal logo is a pretty big deal. Maybe one of the many reasons why he got shut down.


Some of this is 100% true.
Some is 100% false.
Somew requires a little context.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 15, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Some is 100% false.
> Somew requires a little context.


what is false?


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 15, 2022)

It doesn’t matter. He made mistakes and now he’s gone.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> what is false?


Probably the part where he supplies dwayne the rock johnson and shoots him up eod with tren.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 15, 2022)

Lol. Well if the Rock starts shrinking maybe  we’ll know why!


----------



## Campzoe (Jan 15, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Lol. Well if the Rock starts shrinking maybe  we’ll know why!


I laughed hard at this😂 

Tren probably made rock think making a rap album was a good idea!


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 15, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> It doesn’t matter. He made mistakes and now he’s gone.


. It’s like when Dante Trudel posts on forums after a bodybuilder dies and basically says I know the truth but I’m not telling


----------



## Earl (Jan 16, 2022)

oceanus98 said:


> JP’s site is now hosted inside the US with a hosting company that hosts other seized websites for the government. The nameservers are also the official government seizedwebsite nameservers. It’s seized.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> . It’s like when Dante Trudel posts on forums after a bodybuilder dies and basically says I know the truth but I’m not telling


This the same guy that shat on Gymntonic on ASF?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> This the same guy that shat on Gymntonic on ASF?


Well fuck Gymntonic he’s a scumbag snake oil salesman. I respect Dante a lot he’s one of the most honest and respectable and knowledge guys in this industry but yes its him. 
You can go on ProMuscle and almost without fail when there’s a thread about a dead bodybuilder Dante does this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> This the same guy that shat on Gymntonic on ASF?


Go talk about it there. Who gives a fuck here. Geez you are a gossip queen.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well fuck Gymntonic he’s a scumbag snake oil salesman. I respect Dante a lot he’s one of the most honest and respectable and knowledge guys in this industry but yes its him.
> You can go on ProMuscle and almost without fail when there’s a thread about a dead bodybuilder Dante does this.


No disrespect meant...


----------



## Campzoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Juice pal was the first site I found when I was seeking for purchase, and this sites forum scrounging veered me away from making a buy. 100% why I joined and respect the people on this forum for their honesty and non desire to offend through truth without the gossipy maybes


----------



## Tisatix (Jan 16, 2022)

Campzoe said:


> Juice pal was the first site I found when I was seeking for purchase, and this sites forum scrounging veered me away from making a buy. 100% why I joined and respect the people on this forum for their honesty and non desire to offend through truth without the gossipy maybes


Gh15?


----------



## Campzoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> Gh15?


I feel like I should know what gh15 is, but I have 0 idea what you’re saying with it😗


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 17, 2022)

Campzoe said:


> I feel like I should know what gh15 is, but I have 0 idea what you’re saying with it😗


Well gh15 started out on the get big forum and actually gave really good and honest information. Gh15 ended up as a scammer giving shit information and blackmailing sources. I think that about covers it if my memory serves me correctly. It was rumored that the account was sold and taken over by a few different people.


----------



## Tisatix (Jan 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well gh15 started out on the get big forum and actually gave really good and honest information. Gh15 ended up as a scammer giving shit information and blackmailing sources. I think that about covers it if my memory serves me correctly. It was rumored that the account was sold and taken over by a few different people.


And its a board within itself. Pretty sure jpal sourced there a whie back


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 17, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> And its a board within itself. Pretty sure jpal sourced there a whie back


JPal did and there was drama there which was posted on Jpals site. The board was trash even by source board standards. It was setup to with the intent to scam


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 17, 2022)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/juicepal-okeedoked-me.27943/post-674968

In the post above I predicted juicepal would be busted by 6/22. The crystal ball is still firing on all cylinders....


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 17, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/juicepal-okeedoked-me.27943/post-674968
> 
> In the thread above I predicted juicepal would be busted by 6/22. The crystal ball is still firing on all cylinders....


You bastard it’s all your fault then!!!! Lol


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 17, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/juicepal-okeedoked-me.27943/post-674968
> 
> In the thread above I predicted juicepal would be busted by 6/22. The crystal ball is still firing on all cylinders....


Hollywood movie stars and olympians hate you right now.


----------



## Campzoe (Jan 17, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/juicepal-okeedoked-me.27943/post-674968
> 
> In the thread above I predicted juicepal would be busted by 6/22. The crystal ball is still firing on all cylinders....


We’ve got ourselves a fortune teller that’s into bodybuilding!? Fuck ya, you deserve a movie made after you!

Tell me one thing, I must know.. whatever became of that grander marlin i lost 15 ft from the boat? Did he make a family?


----------

